# Starter Drive



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

I guess I'm getting senile. I'm trying to change the starter drive on a Ford starter. It's off an 85 302. I can't remember how to get the clip off that allows the drive to slip off the shaft. Probably been 20 years. Anyone know?


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

It has been a while for me also, isn't there a c clip on the end after you take the housing apart? 

Post a picture if you can maybe that will refresh my memory.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Cant remember how to get the c clip off.


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

If this is what you are looking at, if I remember correctly you should be able to get it off with two screwdrivers, use one to keep the clip from turning while pushing on the side to open the clip up.

I also believe they make a special pliers for this also


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

To get the housing apart the bolts that hold the front housing on go all the way to the back of the starter.


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

Here is where I grabbed the photos from, they have a pretty detailed thread on rebuilding a Ford starter. The old ones are all pretty much the same. I think the main difference was size, one a two bolt, the other a three bolt. 

http://www.mustangmonthly.com/howto/mump_0912_1965_ford_mustang_starter_rebuilt/photo_20.html


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

That's the clip. Thanks I'll try it tomorrow.


----------



## Giles (Jan 25, 2010)

rusty baker said:


> That's the clip. Thanks I'll try it tomorrow.


 I have removed and replaced many. Most consist of three parts--The cup, closest to armature windings the "C" clip and the flanged front washer. Just separate the two halves leaving the "C" on shaft. Just use whatever to remove.
Most important, is how it is replaced. Make sure the "C" is not distorted and gently close up the gap. Place on shaft and install using a soft piece of wood hit by a hammer. Then gently slide the ring in place and press the washers together.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Got it done, thanks.


----------

